# wilko johnson and Roger daltery



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Brought this album the other day and listening to it a lot it's one of those good for driving long distance albums or just chilling


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah rock on baby ! :thumb:
Good to see Wilko doing his stuff


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah rock on baby ! :thumb:
> Good to see Wilko doing his stuff


When you consider he was given six months to live in January last year and he's done a uk tour and still alive it goes to show the strength of the man


----------



## Ary1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I heard an interview with him on radio 2 and was really moved by his attitude to life. Great album too.


----------

